# Post apocalypse with your fursona?



## Aether101 (Dec 4, 2016)

Basically you live out the zombie apocalypse as your sona. you can get into relationships, find a herd, anything, but when fighting make it a struggle. even if we are like strong furs, dont make them invincible, ya get it?
oh and i dont mind if for some reason your character turns into their feral self.

Now

No one ever though this could happen. We don't even know why it did, from where it came. A virus? That is what we believe but...who are we to know? We couldn't stop it and now all we can do is survive. However we can, whatever the means. 

Welcome to ◄Head Shot►! A zombie-apocalypse role-play. The roleplay starts in the beginning of the outbreak, whatever is causing people to attack each other and sprawl back to life as growling, limping and forever-hungry geeks is spreading quickly and the authorities have completely failed at keeping it in control. You can stay or move, try to help others or take advantage of them, remain on your own or group up with other uninfected but whatever you choose to do the question is: will you survive?

~Player Rules~
All I have to say is that I trust each of you to have good manners and be respectful towards each other. If anyone is looking to bully, bother or simply be part of a senseless fight I beg you refrain from joining this role-play.

~Roleplay Rules~
◆ Semi-literate to literate writing.
◆ Try to be as active as you can.
◆ Have as many characters as you want as long as you keep all of them active.
◆ Be prepared to have your characters hurt, it's all part of the fun 
I'd like to give some suggestions about what I would like this role-play to be like:

~This is a surviving roleplay, meaning that living should be really a hard thing to do. That's the fun part!
~This is the type of roleplay which needs dynamic, its mostly a sandbox rp: feel free and encouraged to drive the story wherever you please! 
~ Get your characters hurt! Surprise us with their sudden death! Keep whatever future you plan for them a secret and let the others be destroyed by the sudden, surprising death of a character they loved! Let us be EVIL!
~ Don't be afraid to play the bad guys. Robbing, assaulting and kidnapping can be lots of fun too and guess what: in the apocalypse its legal  (please don't do that at home kids, in RL it is punished by most societies c
~i enjoy a bit of romance so dont be afraid to spice things up!
~i dont mind characters with powers but dont make them demi gods. and no one shot kills please!

-VITAL INFORMATION-
~ Our zombies are dumb, slow and relentless. Feel free to try to out-walk them.
~ Bit = Game Over, Scratched = Game Over, Accidentally got some blood into your mouth = Nah, you are good. Infection only occurs if its by biting or scratching.
~ Though not everyone is infected, the virus (or whatever it is) easily infects dead bodies so, although dying without being bit or scratched doesn't mean you will turn there is a possibility you might; à la The Walking Dead but with a "surprise respawn" twist.
~ You read the roleplay's title? Yep? Aim for the brains. But you know, spine or knees and they'll only be biting the dirt. Or any poor soul who falls near them.
~ In this roleplay there will be what I call the "Danger Events". This can mean: a zombie herd, a human gang attacking you, a freaking hurricane, anything that puts characters in a VERY serious life-threatening situation and where they risk dying or serious/fatal injury. DE will be announced with slight anticipation just in case you want your characters out of the danger zone.

Danger Events



As it has been briefly explained before, a Danger Event or DE means something will happen that puts the characters under great risks. These can vary:
~ Injury
~ Loss of supplies
~ Get them separated from their groups
~ Ending locked up somewhere
~ Dying

And many more. But,

When can a DE occur?

Danger Events can be involuntarily triggered by the characters actions, plotted out by players (and this plot informed to me so that I give proper warning to other players), purposely provoked by other characters (for example, if a group attacks another) or simply dropped by me for unexplained reasons. 

There are many types of DEs

We have:
~ Danger Events: These DEs are the ones you will be seeing most often. It means that something bad is bound to happen in a certain area, meaning it WILL happen. You will be warned when a DE is about to take place.

~ Potential Danger Events: These differ from common Danger Events in the fact that PDEs MIGHT happen. No character can be sure if they are going to happen or not. Areas under PDE threat will be marked, meaning you will be warned when a Potential Danger Event might happen.

~ Z Danger Event: Or how I like to call them, the "run for your life" Danger Event. ZDE are the most dangerous ones as well as the most rare ones. Characters will not know what triggered them nor when they are coming. Players WILL NOT be warned. 

One last thing: Go easy on your starting supplies and please consider (though if you want to I may allow it depending on how your character sheet was developed) that very little people know how to wield a freaking katana and that almost no one has a wolverine-claw-like blade thingy around. But again, if I think its explained with enough decency I might allow it 

For those of you who haven't read: No need to write anything in Other, if you were just going to look for that you can feel free to go on. But, if you haven't read: trust me, I'll know 

Current Survivors:
Aether~Female~19


And without further ado, character sheet:

◉Full Name: 
▹Nickname: (if any)
◉Gender:
▹Orientation: 
◉Age:
▹Birthday:
◉Personality: 
◉Physical Description: (if you have an image you can just fill the sub-categories. If you don't have an image of your character please describe it and fill the sub-categories)
▹Height:
▹Weight:
▹Health:
▹Relevant Features: (tattoos, scars, piercings, anything)
◉Resources:
▹Consumables: (food and water)
▹Medical Aid: 
▹Weapons:
▹Other: 
◉Relationships:
▹Family:
▹Friends:
▹Significant other:
◉Previous occupation: (what did your character do before the apocalypse?)
◉Other:
◉Image:
Optional fields you can add to your character sheet if you so wish(please place them anywhere you want between Physical Description and Other categories):
◉Pets: (know that pets have a very low chance of surviving. And please avoid wolf-dog hybrids.)
◉History:
◉Likes & Dislikes:


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey there. I can't guarantee how often I can post here, but I will try at least one per day minimum. Quite possibly more. I hope that's ok.

You had mentioned turning feral. Not trying to hijack your RP, but what if that's what happens when you are infected. Just an idea.

Anyway, character sheet.

FullName: Frostbyte
▹Nickname: Frosty
◉Gender: Male
▹Orientation: Hetero
◉Age: 27
▹Birthday: Aug 3
◉Personality: Shy, follower, loyal, cautious
◉Physical Description: Shark
▹Height: 5'8"
▹Weight: 200 lbs
▹Health: Average, can work for hours, but not great at running. Higher resistance to disease.
▹Relevant Features: See image
◉Resources:
▹Consumables: Backpack full of scavenged high protein food and water.
▹Medical Aid: basic gauze and rubbing alcohol
▹Weapons: pistol and a bunch of ammo
▹Other: belt with pouches for ammo, dry erase board and markers. Flashlight. Blanket.
◉Relationships: Separated from family, haven't seen them in years. Employers whom I was living with are dead.
◉Previous occupation: House servant
◉Other: Mute when out of water
◉Image: 
◉History: Was forced into servitude at an early age after being separated from family. Became submissive under abusive conditions, and had a lack of education. When zombies attaked the mansion Frostbyte took the chance to escape.
◉Likes: serving, seeing new places
Dislikes: group turmoil, unclean conditions, killing uninfected


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 5, 2016)

◉Full Name: Zal Magallagus 
▹Nickname: Zal, Zman, big Z
◉Gender: Male
▹Orientation: straight
◉Age: 23
▹Birthday: 11 Dec 92
◉Personality: ran out of fucks when he reenlisted like an idiot
◉Physical Description: has resting bitch face and is a huskey with beautiful blue eyes. Just look at profile pic
▹Height: 6ft
▹Weight: 220lbs
▹Health: smokes cigarettes and drinks tons of coffee but runs 5 miles a day you decide
▹Relevant Features: resting bitch face
◉Resources: 1 rucksack: inside the ruck is a set of wet weather gear, cold weather gear, 2 mres, E-tool, insect repellent, eye pro(shooter glasses) case, hearing protection, 3 spare undershirts,500ft of 550cord (parachute cord), 1 woobie and 1 spare uniform
▹Consumables: 2 MREs(inside ruck) 2 rip-its, and 1 full camelback of water 1.5liters
▹Medical Aid: 1 cls pouch locate on IOTV with 1 spare tourniquet 
▹Weapons: 1 M4 with 210 rounds (7 mags)
▹Other: in full "Battle Rattle" helmet, gloves, IOTV, elbow pads, knee pads, 1 camelback, 1 gernade pouch (empty), 1flash bang pouch (empty), a seat belt cutter, and 2 chemlights
◉Relationships: 
▹Family: mom, dad, and 1 brother
▹Friends: a few great friends but cant get into contact with them
▹Significant other: nope 
◉Previous occupation: (what did your character do before the apocalypse?)
◉Other: US army air traffic controller
◉History: highest form of education is high school and once did a back flip
◉Likes & Dislikes:Like: alcohol, big ass exsplosions, big ass trucks, and traveling
Dislikeseoples needs and likes


Ive never done one of these before but would to give this one a shot. Also i will be as active as i can the wifi here is garbage


----------



## Julen (Dec 5, 2016)

Seems like a good rp idea :3 
Pretty damn detailed as well!

◉Full Name: James Hartsock
▹Nickname: Red
◉Gender: male
▹Orientation: straight
◉Age: 21
▹Birthday: 3rd October
◉Personality: sarcastic asshat, a bit of an ass from time to time, but still cares about the others. He's also a bit of a psycho
◉Physical Description: 
▹Height:5'9
▹Weight:200lbs
▹Health: passive smoker. About average.
▹Relevant Features: a "Semper Fi" tattoo on his right arm.
◉Resources:
▹Consumables: 4 M.R.Es and a full canteen
▹Medical Aid: standard army medkit 
▹Weapons: M16A2 with 5 magazines (30 rounds each), a colt 1911 with 3 magazines (7 bullets each), bayonet and a fragmentation grenade.
▹Other: full on military equipment, including backpack, pouches and uniform.
◉Relationships: not a "people person"
▹Family: died when he was a kid
▹Friends:none 
▹Significant other: none
◉Previous occupation: U.S Army automatic rifleman. He was escorting a convoy until they got ambushed. After the slaughter he managed to escape alone. Now he just wonders around.
◉Pets: none
◉Likes & Dislikes: needs a flamethrower or an M60 to have fun.


----------



## Rant (Dec 5, 2016)

Does this have a location or do we pick our own starting point? I'm  picking mine then.

◉Full Name:  Rayly Monya
▹Nickname: Ray
◉Gender: Female
▹Orientation: Stright
◉Age: 24
▹Birthday: March 7th
◉Personality:  resourceful, positive nature, tries to use humor to deflect when uncomfortable, easily stressed, prefere to be up high, past abuse has left her very aware she always plans for an escape.
◉Physical Description: 



Spoiler: Ref











▹Health: generally healthy, has a sweet tooth, dilikes most veggies, not physically strong but an excellent swimmer.
▹Relevant Features: uhh, waterproof fur?
◉Resources:
 A large hikers backpack (heavy, slows her down but carries a weatherproof hamock, blanket, tarp, solar lamp, flashlight, ropes, rope ladder, fire starting tools, hooks and line, poncho, coupled of trashbags), messenger bag (for quick scavenging trips) 2 20oz water bottle with a strong reusable filter, dry meats and fruit, some candy and protein bars from a gas staion, powdered juice mixes, camera, dog food and treats, camera bag with extras, 2 changes of clothes, small pot and pan, small wire grill, metal fork and tongs and a nice bottle of whiskey.
▹Medical Aid: first aid kit, nothing major.
▹Weapons: machete, hunting knife & hatchet.
▹Other: just stuff you bring camping really.
◉Relationships:
▹Family: Just her hubby.
▹Friends: too be seen
▹Significant other: Husband, (leaving this open if he wants to join the RP
◉Previous occupation: Park Ranger, taught kids about wildlife and plants. Sometimes worked to catch poachers, also transported wild animals to and from vets/zoos.
◉Other: she loves to be in trees, she even camps in them. It allows her to photograph the wildlife from a hidden locale, but also she feels safe up high.
◉Pets: A retired drug sniffing german Shepard, Bosso. He's older, 7 years, with some arthritis in his legs, he likes to find things. Still fresh on all his training and even knows hand signals. Rayly often asks him to go grab things like potatos from the pantry or a towel. He's good like that.
◉History: as a Park Ranger shes familler with her forests but mostly works in the city as an educator bringing in small animals for events. Her husband is a police officer and thats how she got Bosso. She was camping in the mountains to do photography and relax on a 3 week vacation, her mate was going to join her after a week where she had a campsite set up with more supplies. They were going to stay there for little more then a week and then hike up along a river to a canoe rental and raft back down! She fished salmon and ate wild berries. Yummy!
◉Likes & Dislikes: nature, animals, her mate, fresh fish! Dislikes, crowds, city noise and smells, green veggies, violence, sleeping alone.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 5, 2016)

Rant said:


> Does this have a location or do we pick our own starting point? I'm  picking mine then.
> 
> ◉Full Name:  Rayly Monya
> ▹Nickname: Ray
> ...



Yay, I was worried I'd be the only non soldiery person here. Though that could have been interesting.


----------



## Rant (Dec 5, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Yay, I was worried I'd be the only non soldiery person here. Though that could have been interesting.


Hey we're both water kinds we can team up!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

So far im liking the group =)


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 6, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> So far im liking the group =)


Same. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Same. I'm looking forward to this!


This is gonna be my first rp and i got a question, do most rp handle like D&D?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 6, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> This is gonna be my first rp and i got a question, do most rp handle like D&D?


I'd say about the same, but no dice rolling. And as long as no one acts overpowered, it usually goes well.


----------



## Rant (Dec 6, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I'd say about the same, but no dice rolling. And as long as no one acts overpowered, it usually goes well.


Maybe think of it like a play, we each take a part and roll with it. Maybe we should agree on a place or split into individual groups?


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

Im loving it already


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 6, 2016)

Mind if I join, guys ? 

◉Full Name : Jin Lust-Sin
▹Nickname : Samurai Jin
◉Gender :
▹Orientation : unknown (literally XD )
◉Age : 21
▹Birthday : 7th November, 1995
◉Personality : aggressive when provoked and defensive when threatened, but supportive when needed
◉Physical Description :
▹Height : 76cm
▹Weight : 153kg
▹Health : average, hardened
▹Relevant Features : golden-yellow tattoos on left eye and arm, and yellow/white stripes on tail





◉Resources :
▹Consumables : some bread, ham and sausages, and a bottle of water
▹Medical Aid : some lousy bandages (I'm so dead XD )
▹Weapons : a pair of kitchen knives and a sledge-hammer
▹Other : a flashlight, a cellphone and a phone charger

◉Relationships :
▹Family : mother, father, brother, and 3 children
▹Friends : mostly his classmates
▹Significant other : none

◉Previous occupation : international student (unlucky douche-bag studying abroad at the wrong time/location XD )
◉Other : none
◉Image : (above )
◉Pets : none
◉History : failed his current course to be a teacher, Jin went studying abroad to be a hotelier or tourist guide instead, but when the apocalypse broke out, he came out of the now ruined/abandoned school with a pair of kitchen knives thinking he could be a cook as well, and the zombies would be his *sickest* recipes ever XD
◉Likes : playing games, drawing, and practicing his close-combat moves
◉Dislikes : his tail being touched


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 6, 2016)

This RP wouldn't have been inspired by Dead Rising 4, would it? If it was about that and not Walking Dead, then perhaps I would join it, cuz running over zombies with Tricycles while drinking OJ is quite a fun thing to do


----------



## Rant (Dec 6, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> This RP wouldn't have been inspired by Dead Rising 4, would it? If it was about that and not Walking Dead, then perhaps I would join it, cuz running over zombies with Tricycles while drinking OJ is quite a fun thing to do


Ride on Tricycle guy, do what you do.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 7, 2016)

How do these usually start off?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 7, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> How do these usually start off?


I was wondering the same thing. I've never did a group one. I was kind of assuming we were waiting for Aether101 to start it.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 7, 2016)

Just gonna throw this out there im currently livin in Latvia so the times ill be on is a little bit weird


----------



## InsomniacSam (Dec 7, 2016)

◉Full Name: Kenneth Autumns
▹Nickname: Kenny
◉Gender: Transgender male
▹Orientation: Homosexual
◉Age: 16
▹Birthday: October 16
◉Personality: INFP. Thoughtful, quiet, but once you get to know him you'll see that he's also passionate about art and can be insensitive, stubborn or sarcastic sometimes.
◉Physical Description:
▹Height: 5 ft 6 in
▹Weight: 139 (he's lost a lot of fat since the start of the apocalypse, and has grown a lot of muscle)
▹Health: He was chubby and lazy when it came to hygiene before the apocalypse. Now, he's lost weight and has tossed his pickiness for food aside, and makes sure to stay healthy to avoid diseases. He also works out in his free time.
▹Relevant Features: Pig, pink fur, lighter pink front, small gray speckles scattered around body, light brown human-like hair (it can be a wig if needed), brown eyes. Unless it's cold at all, he wears just boxers. Carries a backpack around.
◉Resources:
▹Consumables: Vegetables and fruit (before the apocalypse, he ate a lot of unhealthy food; now he almost never eats food like that)
▹Medical Aid: Carries bandages and medicine for common illnesses and symptoms, including allergy medicine which he takes every morning.
▹Weapons: Carries an axe from the farm he lived in around. He also thinks if he is ever bitten or scratched by a zombie, chopping off an infected body part before the infection spreads may possibly save his life. At one point in the story, he may also be trained to handle firearms.
▹Other: A wolf plushie, for emotional support.
◉Relationships:
▹Family: mother and father, no siblings
▹Friends: had old friends from school, but he's not sure where they're at now
▹Significant other: none
◉Previous occupation: student
◉Other: He dearly misses the old life he took for granted, and sometimes cries when he's alone.
◉Pets: Carries a black female domesticated rat from an abandoned pet store around as an emotional crutch and named her Hermione.
◉History: Lived on a farm with his parents before the apocalypse. He's not a redneck, I swear.
◉Likes & Dislikes: Likes rain, snow, movies, games, art, drawing, water, nighttime, sleep, eating, reading, video game music, and 80's music. Dislikes heat, loud noises, ignorance, rap music, pop music, intolerance, and being called any nickname involving pork, ham, bacon, or ribs.

Also, if you want to push Kenny's buttons by calling him any of those nicknames, it's basically like calling him the N-word.


----------



## Fortebx (Dec 11, 2016)

so is this rp on skype, discord or? kinda interested


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

Fortebx said:


> so is this rp on skype, discord or? kinda interested


Eh, the thread-poster hasn't even replied once, so I get a feeling this is abandoned


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 11, 2016)

So sad.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 11, 2016)

But I'm a human

Relationships with non-humans is big no-go


----------



## Rant (Dec 11, 2016)

Spoiler: this rp is going to be like this soon...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 11, 2016)

Rant said:


> Spoiler: this rp is going to be like this soon...


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 11, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


I was just thinking that! I admit I was too lazy to post the vid though.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 11, 2016)

Name - Xaroin
Nickname - Xar
Gender + Orientation - Male
Age - 16
Personality - Good thinker who out strategises foes with quick speed
Height - 6ft. 1 inch
Weight - 250 lbs
Health - Fine
Relevent Features - Do wings and horns count
No resources
Relationship - None
Previous Occupation - None
History - I literally just live in a tiny cave in a random forest, not much to say other than that
Likes - Video Games, Memes, and Food
Dislikes - Uncooperative people, people who think killing dragons makes them cool


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 11, 2016)

Also I'm thinking of making a kik and taking over this RP


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 12, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I was just thinking that! I admit I was too lazy to post the vid though.


As part of my trade I have to take the extra mile~

And fuck it

◉Full Name: Keith Kedger

▹Nickname: Kethh

◉Gender: _Male
_
▹Orientation: N/A 

◉Age: 45
▹Birthday: February 29th

◉Personality: Hysterical

◉Physical Description: (if you have an image you can just fill the sub-categories. If you don't have an image of your character please describe it and fill the sub-categories)
▹Height: 5'1''
▹Weight: 300lbs
▹Health: Morbidly obese
▹Relevant Features: 
Potato sack robe, 
unwashed dunce hat coloured with a #2 blue sharpie
Mismatched socks full of holes
Purple crocks
Half-broken bottle cap glasses​◉Resources:
▹Consumables: Cheetos
▹Medical Aid: MLP band-aids
▹Weapons: Knock-off Harry Potter wand he got some some shady Chinese guy's trench coat that does business on a street corner in Vegas from the hours of 2:00 am - 5:00 am
Lv. 8 Mom's Minivan S, V, TR​▹Other: Blessings from the dewrito pope

◉Relationships:
▹Family: Mother
▹Friends: Mother, Cold Steel
▹Significant other: Mother

◉Previous occupation: Lv. 10 Basement Mage, 5th prestige
◉Other: Lv. 130 Ainz Ooal Gown 
◉Image: N/A

Optional fields you can add to your character sheet if you so wish(please place them anywhere you want between Physical Description and Other categories):
◉Pets: N/A
◉History: Nothing personnel kid
◉Likes & Dislikes: Bullies


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Dec 28, 2016)

This seems like a thoroughly interesting RP, and if the thread-poster won't reply but someone else is going to take it over for them, I'd still like to take part in this.

◉Full Name: Lysander
▹Nickname: 
◉Gender: Male
▹Orientation: asexual and aromantic
◉Age: 17
▹Birthday: October 7th
◉Personality: around strangers he's quiet and shy, but tries to be polite though he's not very good at being social. Around friends he's much more outgoing and talkative, quite happy, and tries to make sure that everyone else is, too.
◉Physical Description:


Spoiler: Image link



I don't have a link leading to just the image, so here's a link to a webpage with it: Lysander Sketch | SoFurry Tried using that link with the insert image function here, but it got very unhappy with me.


▹Height: 6' 2" (188 cm)
▹Weight: 150 lbs (68 kg)
▹Health: Pretty good, though he has slightly under-developed slow twitch muscles and somewhat over-developed fast twitch muscles, so while he can certainly chuck things a decent distance and has a fairly quick sprint, he struggles to lift heavier things and can't run much more than a mile or two.
▹Relevant Features (tattoos, scars, piercings, anything): None, really.
◉Resources: A backpack with items in it described in the following three sections.
▹Consumables (food and water): A couple packages of camping food - pour in hot water and shake it up for a meal.
▹Medical Aid: A basic first aid kit complete with bandages, gauze, various ointments, and a couple Asprin.
▹Weapons: A compound bow with field sights, a whisker biscuit, and a release assist and two hip quivers - one with ten broadhead tip arrows, the other with fifteen field tip arrows.
▹Other: A Barrett M700 with a tactical scope and bipod stuck in his bag. He doesn't have any ammunition for it currently, but figured that it would come in handy in the future. He's also not particularly gifted when it comes to accuracy with firearms, but generally doesn't miss with his bow.
◉Relationships: 
▹Family: None
▹Friends: None currently
▹Significant other: Too young.
◉Previous occupation (what did your character do before the apocalypse?): Student, aspiring mechanical and electrical engineer.
◉Other: He likes to take things apart to see how they work, sometimes it lets him fix things that are broken.
Optional fields you can add to your character sheet if you so wish(please place them anywhere you want between Physical Description and Other categories):
◉Pets (know that pets have a very low chance of surviving. And please avoid wolf-dog hybrids.): None.
◉History: Not particularly interesting.
◉Likes & Dislikes: Likes quiet, reading, friends. Dislikes noisy situations, crowds, incessantly aggressive behaviour.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 29, 2016)

◉Full Name: Martin Crueger
▹Nickname: Leo
◉Gender: Male
▹Orientation: Pan
◉Age: 23
▹Birthday: 9/24
◉Personality:
◉Physical Description: Tigrol (half-tiger/half-wolf hybrid) light grey fur with navy stripes, bichromatic green eyes.
▹Height: 5'9"
▹Weight: 180 lbs
▹Health: very active and physically fit, well-toned muscles from a lot of cardio and a life outdoors.
▹Relevant Features: navy blue tiger stripes, differently colored green eyes, retractable tiger claws.
◉Resources:
▹Consumables: canteen he fills with water.
▹Medical Aid: basic first-aid knowledge.
▹Weapons: custom-designed self made armored vambraces (forearm/wrist armor) with built-in spikes and mounted blade, throwing knives, sword, and a hunting bow. (retractable claws as well)
▹Other: survival knowledge from growing up outdoors and hunting his own food.
◉Relationships:
▹Family: younger brother and father (both deceased)
▹Friends: loner
▹Significant other: N/A
◉Previous occupation: survivalist/hunter
◉Other:
◉Image:


 
Optional fields you can add to your character sheet if you so wish(please place them anywhere you want between Physical Description and Other categories):
◉Pets: N/A
◉History: lived with his younger brother and father, father died under a collapsing tree, younger brother died in a wildfire.
◉Likes & Dislikes: likes knives, blades and most other quiet weapons. dislikes being unnecessarily loud or greedy.


----------

